# BMW 1M - Vinyl Correction and Protection Top Up - Auto Finesse Desire!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This 1M has been corrected by me previously but has recently had its front end wrapped to protect it from stone chips. The owner wanted me to try and deal with some of the swirling and scratches in the film and also lay down some more protection on the rest of the car to make it easier to wash and maintain.

Befores:


DSC06700 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06701 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06702 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06703 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels first with Smart Wheels and various brushes:


DSC06704 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06705 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06706 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06707 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06708 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06709 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06710 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with Bilt Hamber:


DSC06711 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was moved inside and carefully dried using Uber Towels and my blower.

After assessing the film under lighting it was quite apparent that it was littered in scratches and swirls:


DSC06713 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Tripple was used via DA to deal with these:


DSC06745 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06717 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not all removed but a significant improvement!


DSC06721 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06723 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06725 by RussZS, on Flickr

50-50:


DSC06728 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06729 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06731 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06735 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06737 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bumper Sill:


DSC06743 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06744 by RussZS, on Flickr

New formula Gloss on the tyres:


DSC06746 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06747 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exhaust before:


DSC06749 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mercury used:


DSC06750 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06751 by RussZS, on Flickr

Desire was then used to top up protection:


DSC06753 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also, late request, the M badge was removed with Dental Floss, Hair Dryer and Tardis, then the area machine polished with M101 and refined with M205:


DSC06759 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis soaking:


DSC06760 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06763 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some afters:


DSC06754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06764 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06765 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06766 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06767 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06769 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06771 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06772 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06775 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06776 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06779 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06788 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06789 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06794 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06796 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06797 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Busy week ahead - Audi A4 Sat, spending the day at Auto Finesse on Sunday, Cooper-S, 118D, Audi A3, XC90 and Ferrari 360 next week!


DSC06798 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and... this has been modified a fair bit, can you spot what's been done?

It's having a few more mods added this week, including most of the BMW Performance catalogue, including the rather sexy seats!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on Russ as for mods I'd guess it's running 460bhp and lowered on kw?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I love it Russ! Looks superb! Not mad on the vinyl wrap though, think it loses a bit of clarity from the paint??

Anyway, looks like a sports exhaust, must have had coilovers as it looks lower?

The BMW Performance Mods are really cool, those seats look brilliant so im sure it will be spot on!

Look forward to the Ferrari write up!

Jon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good guesses indeed!

I believe it's had the exhaust, IC, remap, KW Clubsports, and H&R ARB's

The stance is perfect on the KW's


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i love these cars. Stunning work


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Looking very good Russ 

Cant wait to see the Ferrari write up


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Lovely car and great work!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Russ! :thumb:

This car looks mean! Love the stance!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent mate :thumb:
BTW, don't stop the Tesco pics despite others saying so.. I think they always finish off your write up's perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

gorgeous car and great work as always!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lovely work Russ, film was a bit of a mess much better now though :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweeeet! Would love to hear that exhaust note too!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Aaron I've no intention of giving them up, in fact most customers request them!


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Omg what a beauty!!!:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Aaron I've no intention of giving them up, in fact most customers request them!


Could see why dude :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

great work on what i call a mini rocket ship


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Job dude


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great! I love the 1M!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Great work with the foil Awsome car, and nice pics!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Good work on the Vehicle Wrap correction.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work Russ


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Great work I love the car park pics ....but I hate all the silly angles, Nearly broke my neck looking at them all


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Russ:thumb: Another great use of AF Tripple. Usually go for 3M ExtraFine on film but will have to give this a go after seeing your results


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed Russ. I do like these 1M's ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

Top work,what pad did you use with the Tripple ?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Impressive results for a top up detail!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ, love those wheels


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1m Looks very nice Russ and i think the guy should store it at your yard for a so you can keep an eye on it. you know you want one


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Love the car! Good work mate.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice mate
looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Great work as always, loving reading your write-ups...:thumb:

Can I ask, what level of pad did you use with the tripple to get rid of that level of scratches?? As it's an AIO isn't it with very little cut.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

The pad was the red LCD Hydrotech Pad which is a finishing pad. This with Tripple on speed 4 worked an absolute treat. This keeps heat down and cut to a minimum to ensure I don't penetrate the film. It also made the film a lot slicker to the touch. It's perfect for the job.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> The pad was the red LCD Hydrotech Pad which is a finishing pad. This with Tripple on speed 4 worked an absolute treat. This keeps heat down and cut to a minimum to ensure I don't penetrate the film. It also made the film a lot slicker to the touch. It's perfect for the job.


Thanks Russ is that the Crimson one? very intresting


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep sorry, the Crimson one.


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

So could you do a paint correction with the red LCD pad and af trippel on a normal paint job or just swirl removal 
Thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Another stunner  gloss is the only af product I'm not sure of yet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Valverjunky said:


> So could you do a paint correction with the red LCD pad and af trippel on a normal paint job or just swirl removal
> Thanks


It really depends on a number of factors such as paint hardness and depth of defects but generally on anything but the softest of paints it won't remove much. It's perfect for film though, or removing light wash marring.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Another stunner  gloss is the only af product I'm not sure of yet


This revised formula is a lot better Steve but some gels do seem a touch more durable. I love the finish from Gloss though! I think James is working on a more durable gel too.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

These cars are perfect tbh. :argie:

Good work Russ. :buffer:


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I was just wondering thanks. Is poorboys black hole sort of the same thing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Valverjunky said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was just wondering thanks. Is poorboys black hole sort of the same thing


Blackhole is more filler based and I believe doesn't contain abrasives like Tripple does.

What car do you have?


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Vw caddy 53 plate white. I use PB white diamond on that.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This revised formula is a lot better Steve but some gels do seem a touch more durable. I love the finish from Gloss though! I think James is working on a more durable gel too.


My fav is still chemical guys new look trim gel, I've got the new formula but just not 100% sure yet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> My fav is still chemical guys new look trim gel, I've got the new formula but just not 100% sure yet


Have you tried Pinnacle Black Onyx? Spreads easier than NLTG and more durable.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nope but i'll put it on the list, tbh gloss doesn't sit well on the 206's tyres but doesn't seem too bad on the goodyears on the TT ....


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Megs tyre gel is a good one


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not fair...I want one


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovely car, but considering how much cars like this BMW cost now-a-days, I think the Orange peel is shocking!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work on the 1M russ, got one in in a couple of weeks, can't wait! The owner has clearly got taste if it's had the works at evolve!


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Having previously had film on my car I and knowing it can be tricky to work with Tripple removed those marks from the film really well

Was the film 3M, Ventureshield or Xpel?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Quality work:argie: and write up as usual Russ, what pad/speeds did you use on the DA with the AF Tripple .....and .... haven't seen the wheel/tyre specialist in a while .....Sales still on down your way? :doublesho:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

vdust230 said:


> Not fair...I want one


Me too 



organisys said:


> Lovely car, but considering how much cars like this BMW cost now-a-days, I think the Orange peel is shocking!


Totally agree, most new German cars are the same and getting worse!!



Ti22 said:


> Nice work on the 1M russ, got one in in a couple of weeks, can't wait! The owner has clearly got taste if it's had the works at evolve!


Yeah he's had the lot done!! Is the one you're getting in black too?



Bond said:


> Having previously had film on my car I and knowing it can be tricky to work with Tripple removed those marks from the film really well
> 
> Was the film 3M, Ventureshield or Xpel?


It's not PPF as such, it's 3M clear vinyl wrap I believe. I've not had experience on a true PPF'd car as yet but have one with Ventureshield on it coming in soon.



bigslippy said:


> Quality work:argie: and write up as usual Russ, what pad/speeds did you use on the DA with the AF Tripple .....and .... haven't seen the wheel/tyre specialist in a while .....Sales still on down your way? :doublesho:lol:


Speed 4 generally and just a few light passes - sorry Neil I should put a bit more detail in this respect into my write ups as maybe people would find it useful?

Wheel specialist was on form on these wheels:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264822


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job mate
And really nice result for BMW M car...


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great car and work as always.


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Very nice job mate


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope.. the one I've got booked in is orange.. dealer mess all over it too! :wall:

can't wait to sort it out.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I love these cars. Although I have yet to see one in the flesh  

Looks fantastic and love the shine in the car park. Very mean looking.

Quite rightly so. Vroom Vroom.

G


----------

